Ask HN: What's your favorite code practice site? - pmoriarty
======
preordained
I really like Advent of Code:
[http://adventofcode.com](http://adventofcode.com)

The problems aren't restricted to mathy things (project Euler) or really super
specific algorithm or optimization problems. They are more open ended, where
often times much of the problem is figuring out what kind of problem you're
dealing with.

The weird story arcs for each year are fun, too.

More hit or miss, but also
[https://programmingpraxis.com](https://programmingpraxis.com)

~~~
pacuna
A lot of potentially good sites with coding challenges have that problem. You
want to improve your coding skills in some language and you end up spending
90% of the time solving a math puzzle and writing 5 lines of code.

------
karmakaze
One time I took some time off between jobs and found
[https://topcoder.com](https://topcoder.com) which is a combination of
competition and freelance site. It can be a lot more than just practice, but I
found it great for getting deep into areas I don't usually work. Worked on
various small mobile, translation, compound matching programs. The jobs varied
from maybe an hour's worth to days. Often only one to three of the solutions
get awarded cash prizes, but I figured I want to learn this stuff anyway and
having a deadline or competition really was motivational. One thing to keep in
mind is that it's okay if you think you should have placed but didn't. The
site is also really well run. There's topcoder staff assigned to liason with
the poster of the task and a forum for each challenge for questions, answers,
and getting additional materials in a timely manner.

~~~
hackermailman
For anybody trying to find the actual content, their site is probably one of
the worst sites I've ever used with repeated CMS errors, repeated nginx/1.14.0
404 screens, and trying to load flash of all things. Finally all the
challenges are buried within confusing menu options and marketing.

You want:
[https://www.topcoder.com/challenges?tab=details](https://www.topcoder.com/challenges?tab=details)
or [https://arena.topcoder.com/](https://arena.topcoder.com/)

------
newman8r
I've really enjoyed [https://www.codewars.com/](https://www.codewars.com/)
although I haven't used it in a long time.

------
hyperman1
stackoverflow! Specificallym, answering questions.

If you ask this question, you are at least not a complete junior anymore. You
may be trusted to program fogbugz in 5 minutes now.

Medium level ITers have in general more need for clear communication skills
than for more code. A simple way to acquire them is trying to explain
something to someone else. It's also fun to actually help someone.

------
drakonka
I enjoy Leetcode for this.

~~~
nil_pointer
LeetCode is nice because it shows you other people's solutions when you
correctly submit. Super useful for seeing code with faster execution times,
I've learned some tricks from that.

~~~
person_of_color
How often do you practice?

Do you use it even when not searching for a job?

~~~
drakonka
I've been with the same company for six years but still like practicing
sometimes. I don't do it very regularly because I have another personal
project that takes up my free time, but sometimes when I feel like a break
from the bigger project I'll spend a few days just going through Leetcode
problems.

------
fjp
I found codefights.com to have the most relevant exercises. I have used it for
interview prep and just to get a new language under my fingers.

Other sites just haven't cut it for me. Some are heavy on arbitrary math
puzzles with little focus on actual coding skills. HackerRank you spend half
of every algorithm reading the inputs from stdin. Some you run out of puzzles
and just have to repeat.

------
knaik94
[http://hackerrank.com](http://hackerrank.com) for foundations but recently
I've been getting into following along with medium articles

~~~
e19293001
Here's a custom search for experienced programmers:

[https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/algorithms?filters[status...](https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/algorithms?filters\[status\]\[\]=unsolved&filters\[difficulty\]\[\]=medium&filters\[difficulty\]\[\]=hard&badge_type=problem-
solving)

------
tseabra
/r/dailyprogrammer

I like how easy it is to browse through other people's solutions and find neat
tricks or ask for explanations on parts of code you don't understand. From my
experience people will gladly reply with helpful answers.

It's also a cool way to be exposed to some lesser known mathematical concepts
or problems that often make it into the questions.

------
srirangr
I keep practicing on
[https://www.interviewbit.com](https://www.interviewbit.com). Although it's
meant for interviews, the quality of problems is really high. The whole site
is gamified and the point system maintains an urgency to solve problems and
makes problem solving fun.

------
milkcircle
Project Euler [https://projecteuler.net](https://projecteuler.net)

------
nailuj
I like [https://www.codingame.com/](https://www.codingame.com/)

It has a very playful presentation and progress system, the challenges are
nice and the solution steps usually can be visualized well. Also supports a
lot of languages.

------
takyons0
CodeCademy is great for picking up Python/random tools. Great interactive
exercises.

For Full-Stack Web Dev: freeCodeCamp teaches quite a bit. App Academy recently
opened their entire curriculum online for free, which also might be worth
checking out.

Interviews - LeetCode

------
yumraj
[https://exercism.io](https://exercism.io)

------
khaki54
[https://screeps.com/](https://screeps.com/) You can use javascript, c/c++ or
Rust to play an MMO sandbox game where you program your units' AI.

------
stuxnet79
firecode.io is my favorite by far, but I'm afraid of it's future as it's been
in beta for years and the site has frequent outages. Also I wish they had as
many questions as leetcode.

------
charsovietique
I enjoy codeforces. The interface is a bit retro but it grows on you. Problems
are pretty challenging and you can see other’s solutions from past contests.

------
wglb
[http://www.arrl.org/w1aw-operating-schedule](http://www.arrl.org/w1aw-
operating-schedule)

------
cweagans
exercism.io has been pretty high quality every time I've looked at it. They
also support a wide range of languages.

------
nefter
Freecodecamp.com

------
itronitron
codepen.io

------
gaius
Kaggle

